# Club intrawest - vancouver, canada



## Dianah (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone been to this resort?  What was it like?  What was the area like etc?I'm planning on going in May 2013.

Thank you 

Diana


----------



## eal (Oct 30, 2012)

This timeshare is well reviewed on TUG - if you join you will be pleased with what $15 gets you!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know anything about the resort, but I love Vancouver. 

I just looked at the location and it looks like it would be very good.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 31, 2012)

Club Intrawest (CI) has several resorts in BC   BUT the CI location in Vancouver is just some nice suites on the 28th-30th floors of the Sheraton Hotel in Downtown Vancouver. 
The hotel is located in a nice area of the downtown near lots of shopping and dining. 

Hope This Helps


----------



## Dianah (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Diana


----------



## tashamen (Oct 31, 2012)

I've stayed there twice on CI points.  Great location and views, though the units tend to be small.  I would not stay in a studio there, even for a few days.


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 1, 2012)

We stayed in a one bedroom there 4 or 5 years ago.  Lovely accommodations in a great location.  A wonderful place!  And Vancouver is great, of course.


----------

